# Tetra Test Nitrate Kit



## Damani311 (Oct 25, 2006)

Does anyone have this and possibly have the instructions? I lost mine, there are three bottles and a zinc powder canister, i wish they would just say on each bottle how many drops but i'm not sure, if anyone can help me it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

try finding thier website


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Malok said:


> try finding thier website


And that is here:

Tetra

Harry


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Here I have it. the Tetratest No3 Nitrate

1) Rinse the test vial with the water to be tested and fill the test vial to the 5-ml mark with water to be tested.
2) Hold reagent bottle #1 upside down and add 14 drops.
3) shake the vial gently
4) Hold reagent bottle #2 upside down and add 7 drops and shake gently
5) add one spoonful of the powder to the vial using enclosed dosing spoon.
6) close the vial and shake well for 20 seconds
7) hold reagent bottle #3 upside down and add 7 drops and shake gently
8) allow 10 minutes to develop color
9) hold vial and color scale vertically and match the coloring of the test solution with the closest color on the color scale
then rinse the vial with tap water.

I hope this helps. and I hope you have the dosing spoon and the color scale. Good luck


----------

